# My first Dutch babys!



## PL-Reef (Dec 29, 2009)

So this is my first time breeding my favorite bun "Mamma". As of this morning we have three new additions to the family. I thought I'd share some pics with everyone. So here you go!

Heres Momma.







The nest and babys.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 29, 2009)

ADORABLE!!!!! congrats


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 29, 2009)

Very Cute.... I cant wait until my dutch haves babies... Congrats... Hope everything will go good with the baby and momma..


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 29, 2009)

Look, There is a fat one in that litter.... lol


----------



## PL-Reef (Dec 30, 2009)

I just read in the thread above this one, that I should be removing the mother, and bring her in twice a day just for her to feed the babys. I've never read that before. I dont want the little ones to get neglected by mom. Right now they are all still in the same cage (mom & babys). Should I remove her?? The babys are under 4+ inches of fur. Will mom move it out to feed the babys? They are not crying but they are moving around.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 30, 2009)

You can leave her in there.  You do not need to remove her and put her back in. Some breeders do that when they have outdoor rabbits, they will bring the nest in and then bring in Mom to feed. Leave her in with the babies, though. She will move the fur to get to them to feed. 

Emily


----------



## PL-Reef (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Emily!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 30, 2009)

I didnt see no body saying that....


----------



## PL-Reef (Dec 30, 2009)

It was in the thread titled "Sick baby bunnys"


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 30, 2009)

ohh yeah.. but it wasnt about yours right??


----------



## PL-Reef (Dec 30, 2009)

No not mine. I thought she was saying that that removing the mom was normally done with all litters.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 30, 2009)

The problem the other poster is having is with the mother attacking the babies. That is why it was recommended to take the babies away except for feedings. 

You mom should nurse her babies just fine, and all the litters I have raised I have left the babies with the moms. Most breeders do except when there is a problem or if they are outside and it is very cold outside.

Mom will move the fur aside to nurse the babies and pull it back over them when she is done. If you want to see if she is, then put a piece of hay over the fur and check to see if it has moved over night.

Your babies are nice and fat, which means that mom should be feeding them lots 

-Dawn


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

They look really nice! Please keep posting pictures 

Maybe its better that Mamma only had 3 babies  That way she wont be exhausted like some bunnie mammys!!

Very cute < 3


----------



## PL-Reef (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up Dawn. I just might try putting a piece hay on the nest today.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 30, 2009)

So adorable! Hee, hee....the little fat one looks like a babee piggie!

Congrats on your litter. I hope you keep up the photos so we can watch them grow!


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 30, 2009)

No problem 

How are the babies doing today? 

-Dawn


----------



## PL-Reef (Dec 30, 2009)

Their doing great! Fat and happy.


----------



## PL-Reef (Dec 30, 2009)

Day 2 and all are doing great. It was hard to take pics of them. They wouldn't stop squirming around!
Here's #1




#2




#3


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

How Cute :inlove:


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 31, 2009)

I want that first one!!! tort dutchies are my favorites!!! (just don't tell my steels, blues or grays that) 

Congrats on the little ones!


----------



## PL-Reef (Dec 31, 2009)

So Momma is doing her job just fine. Shes definitely getting to the babies. When I went to check on them this morning, all the fur is moved around and the trio have nice big bellies.


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 31, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## katt (Jan 1, 2010)

awwww!

i will take baby number 3 please lol

they are so cute. . . more pics please!


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 1, 2010)

Day 4
Their coats are getting thicker by the day. Color marking are getting better. The one thing I'm starting to notice is that we definitely have a runt. Its considerably smaller than the others. Also it not nearly as active as the other two. Were hoping it will be strong enough to pull threw. The two larger ones are little wiggle worms. A ton of fun to watch squirming around the blanket!

The runt.


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are some more of them.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 2, 2010)

They are so dang cute.... I want one too...


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 2, 2010)

simply Adorable


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 2, 2010)

AAWWWWWW so cute:inlove: Do they have a new bunny type smell like new born babies have?


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 2, 2010)

AWW!! Thanks for updating


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jan 2, 2010)

aww i love the coloring of them, you have some reg. tort colors.
gorgeous babies


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 2, 2010)

I cant wait for their eyes to open! Sure their cute now, but lil fuzzy faces bouncing around will be super cute!

I'm still in the process of bonding with Momma. I'm starting to gain her trust more and more every day.


----------



## bearbop (Jan 3, 2010)

Omg that dutch looks ike mine...The babies are really adorable


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 4, 2010)

DON'T JUMP!!inkbouce:IT'S NOT WORTH IT!!!






Bigger by the day.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 4, 2010)

Look! The little one on the right has a pink nosie!

They will have their eyes open soon....


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 4, 2010)

OH my god they are so cute, I will have to steal them all, As I can't handle not having them here with me now lol!

Cute as a button!


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 6, 2010)

Not too much to up date today... The babies look well fed and happy. I'm waiting to see their eyes open up. Should be any day now! Were bonding more and more with Momma. She is sooo sweet. Super gentle and very curious! 

Here's the runt. 






Sleepy






And Momma getting her grub on and making as mess like usual!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

I never get sick of baby pics


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 10, 2010)

All 3 opened their eyes 2 days ago. Heres a few pics.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 10, 2010)

Very, Very cute.. I love them all..........


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2010)

*PL-Reef wrote: *


>



okay, you can send this one to michigan anytime. . . i am in love!

they are so cute! more pics. . . please?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 10, 2010)

*PL-Reef wrote: *


>


Aw, together and so sweet already


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright, these little babies are now officially on my bunny-nap list! They are just too adorable!! Are you getting a sense of their personalities yet?


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 11, 2010)

Sooooooooooooo cute!!

Im going to steal them, lol!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 11, 2010)

Love them also I really like the darkest one...I want them


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 11, 2010)

The dark one, AKA Fatty. He's a bit on the puggy side. LOL.


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 16, 2010)

There really is nothing cuter than watching these 3 bouncing around(binky)in their cage!


----------



## massie777 (Jan 16, 2010)

would love to see more pictures of them...they are soo cute


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll take some tonight.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 16, 2010)

I would like the runt please! I believe that he/she will pull through very nicely!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm in love with the runt 
That face. Oh gosh.
lol


----------



## hln917 (Jan 16, 2010)

*PL-Reef wrote: *


> All 3 opened their eyes 2 days ago. Heres a few pics.


So cute! The one in the middle looks like my Baci. I wish I had him when he was that young. I'll take all three please!:biggrin2:


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 16, 2010)

As promised...


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jan 16, 2010)

i love the runt, I love the color shading on them. i hvae to get pics of my babies up again too. i've got blacks and a gray baby. trade? lol. I love my torts


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 17, 2010)

I LOVE the middle pic LOVE LOVE LOVE that dark nose


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 17, 2010)

All 3 kits are out of the nest box and running all over the cage now! I tried to sex them today. Its really hard to tell with every thing being so little.... My best guess is that the runt is a buck and the other two are does.


----------



## pOker (Jan 18, 2010)

Ahhh I am in love  such cutee little ones..


----------



## BSAR (Jan 18, 2010)

They are adorable! I want them all!


----------

